# Ecoweb



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Anybody have a lot of info regarding this stuff? Basically I plan to do a 3 sided tank, sorta like marty's 90 gallon redo. With rock walls and what not. While leaving some exposed for moss and ficus to climb through/over. Anybody have info on a good moss to use for a slurry to cover it with? Epiweb moss is beautiful.. But good luck getting it here from Sweden lol


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

You can take any tropical moss and blend it with spagmum moss to make a "mix". I have epiweb moss mix and its just like any other moss. I really like epiweb i recommend using it.


----------



## Zer0 (Mar 25, 2012)

I recommend it as well, it makes for an awesome background if you are not big on making super artistic backgrounds like some of the people here lol. Still looks great though, and you can integrate it into your landscape perfectly as well!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Whats the price and where do I buy from?


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Dizzle21 said:


> You can take any tropical moss and blend it with spagmum moss to make a "mix". I have epiweb moss mix and its just like any other moss. I really like epiweb i recommend using it.




Feel free to sell me all the epi moss mix you got! lol. Just hard for me to find a tropical moss I actually like. I love the stuff thats growing on cork bark when with orchids. I just never seem to buy orchids. I kill em to easily


----------



## Zer0 (Mar 25, 2012)

I got mine from here

https://www.firstrays.com/cgi/cart/commerce.cgi?product=EcoWeb&cart_id=1334198240.694&exact_match=on


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nismo95 said:


> Feel free to sell me all the epi moss mix you got! lol. Just hard for me to find a tropical moss I actually like. I love the stuff thats growing on cork bark when with orchids. I just never seem to buy orchids. I kill em to easily


The downside is with moss mix is you have to have a lot of patience. It takes about 3-4 weeks before it even starts to turn green, then a couple more weeks before you start seeing "sprouts" of moss pop up. The up side is you can place the moss evenly over areas and can be cheaper for the potential moss coverage,


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Dizzle21 said:


> The downside is with moss mix is you have to have a lot of patience. It takes about 3-4 weeks before it even starts to turn green, then a couple more weeks before you start seeing "sprouts" of moss pop up. The up side is you can place the moss evenly over areas and can be cheaper for the potential moss coverage,


I make my own. Starts growing in a week.

Jake


----------



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

Zer0 said:


> I got mine from here
> 
> https://www.firstrays.com/cgi/cart/commerce.cgi?product=EcoWeb&cart_id=1334198240.694&exact_match=on


Thats were i get mine as well great stuff and super price!!!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

jacobi said:


> I make my own. Starts growing in a week.
> 
> Jake


What moss do you use to make your own? I have trouble finding a good moss that I like to use over backgrounds? I am always up for trying new stuff! But, Hands down, I have really wanted the epiweb moss


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I have no idea  I bought a small quantity from a vendor at a reptile show. Now its everywhere. A little bit goes a long way with this method. Personally, if i needed it, I would buy moss from one of the sponsors or members here.

Jake


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

jacobi said:


> I have no idea  I bought a small quantity from a vendor at a reptile show. Now its everywhere. A little bit goes a long way with this method. Personally, if i needed it, I would buy moss from one of the sponsors or members here.
> 
> Jake


Have any extra? hahaha. I tried both NE Herp moss and Black Jungle moss. I just want to try something different, not to fond of these for backgrounds


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't really have any extra right now, it hasn't really grown completely in yet. I only set up the tank in February. I think Manuran has moss for sale.

Jake
[email protected]


----------



## jmdelarosa55 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've got an order in for this stuff from First Rays. Can I just stick it to my tank with some silicone? Also I havn't got the stuff yet, so kinda worried about how to hang plants on it, as its only about 1" thick. Can anyone elaborate how to fasten some broms on it?


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

I have fastened bromeliads to EcoWeb in several different ways:

Small, black plastic cable ties or fishing line, looped through the web. Done the same with orchids, snipping them off after they have rooted well.

"Jabbed" a sharp knife down into it at an angle, forming a "pocket". Held it open, stuck in the base of the plant, and the web held it in place, when I released it.

I am experimenting with some AquaMat-wrapped EcoWeb branches - slit the AquaMat and inserted the base in between it and the EcoWeb.


----------



## jmdelarosa55 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info Ray. Sounds like the stuff is pretty heavy duty if I can just poke a hole and stick the root through it. So if I'm using it in a terrarium, sounds like I can just silicone it to the glass.


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

Also - if you want the "Epiweb moss", get it from Folius.


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

I have bought moss from Folius and it worked great....even get lots of little extras that grow in the moss mix


----------



## jmdelarosa55 (Jan 17, 2014)

Boo! Out of stock. Anything else like it?


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

folius is just a supplier of dusk tropic if they dont have any in stock you can just buy it from dusk tropic.


----------



## jmdelarosa55 (Jan 17, 2014)

So I just got my Ecoweb today. It has been cut and siliconed. Waiting for it to dry now. So I got some scraps left over and was wondering if it would be ok to use for broms. I was thinking of planting a couple broms on the viv floor. Was going to wrap the root around some ecoweb then put in a 3" basket, than bury it. Good idea? Bad Idea? I figured I'm going to be hanging broms off the wall, whats the difference.


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

jmdelarosa55 said:


> Boo! Out of stock. Anything else like it?


Anybody tried the "Terrarium Moss" from Moss Acres?


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

jmdelarosa55 said:


> So I just got my Ecoweb today. It has been cut and siliconed. Waiting for it to dry now. So I got some scraps left over and was wondering if it would be ok to use for broms. I was thinking of planting a couple broms on the viv floor. Was going to wrap the root around some ecoweb then put in a 3" basket, than bury it. Good idea? Bad Idea? I figured I'm going to be hanging broms off the wall, whats the difference.


I think your idea is good, as the RH around the roots will stay more-or-less constant if buried in media, versus wet/dry cycling as a mount.


----------

